# insurance



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

hi im Dale im 17 going on 18 just wanted to know some rough prices for this valeting insurance a few members just pointed out to me as im thinking of setting up my own business this year and some van insurance cheers Dale:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

I just posted a link to Coversure :lol:

DOH - Didnt read where this was posted LMAO


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Give me a ring Dale (freephone number in my sig) and we can have a chat about what will suits you best and get some idea of the costs involved.

Cheers


----------



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Give me a ring Dale (freephone number in my sig) and we can have a chat about what will suits you best and get some idea of the costs involved.
> 
> Cheers


cheers mate have you got a direct number for your self as yours is a 0800 number on your site like an extension or something :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

0800 308 1408 comes through to the office, just ask for Lloyd.

Tomorrow will be better now though, i'm going to be unavailable most of this afternoon.


----------



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

cheers for all your help lloyd great to speack with you have a good idea on al the prices and the email you sent was a big help would highly recomend enyone to this fella service he offers is top qwality and realy easy to follow great work mate.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Dale, was good to speak to you and glad i could help. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Dale92 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dale92 said:


> cheers for all your help lloyd great to speack with you have a good idea on al the prices and the email you sent was a big help would highly recomend enyone to this fella service he offers is top qwality and realy easy to follow great work mate.


Dont mind the bad spelling mind. :tumbleweed:


----------

